# January 2012, Flashlights you have bought this month?



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New years to all. 
My first resolution is not to buy any more lights. Only perhaps upgrade the ones I have.

What have you bought this month?


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 1, 2012)

To my surprise I found myself making my first ever CPFmarket purchase A Jetbeam RRT-0 S2 modified to a HCRI XP-G led by think2x. Really looking forward to using it when it arrives in the UK. I think it will be an excellent nightlight running on eneloops with that low low and HCRI tint. I intend to stick a Olight T20 diffuser (which fits the RRT-O models) on it to make the light more floody for indoor use. 

My standard Jetbeam RRT-0 S2 will be kept for outdoor duties.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 1, 2012)

Ordered an Eagletac G25CS with kit set a few days before the new year and still awaiting shipment to arrive. Does that qualify for lights I bought this month in 2012?


----------



## LGT (Jan 1, 2012)

I just placed an order for an Eagletac P20C2 MKII XPG S2. Hopefully, as I've read in some posts , it won't have a greenish tint. I really want a nice cool white for the winter. IMO, nothing looks better then a cool white on freshly fallen snow. I also like that you can buy different drop-ins , as I have done with my T20C2MKII.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not buying anymore lights must burn credit cards Well ok maybe just a couple


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been bad this month. I used the lapolicegear sale to buy 2 SF 6P's, a 9P,and an e2e. I also purchased a slightly used SF M3. I plan to do some lego work this year with drop-ins. I might even purchase my first nailbender. i am not really sure what to do with the M3 yet.


----------



## LGT (Jan 1, 2012)

You've been bad this month!! It's January 1st! You've still got thirty more days to go.:devil:


----------



## kelmo (Jan 1, 2012)

Just ordered a Malkoff MD10.


----------



## bsg (Jan 1, 2012)

Dingle1911 said:


> I have been bad this month. I used the lapolicegear sale to buy 2 SF 6P's, a 9P,and an e2e. I also purchased a slightly used SF M3. I plan to do some lego work this year with drop-ins. I might even purchase my first nailbender. i am not really sure what to do with the M3 yet.



on New Years Eve i bought an E2E for my son from the same sale at the LA Police Gear online site. then bought a new E1B for myself from ebay. i look forward to receiving both of them. i'm done for awhile.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 1, 2012)

:naughty:




D

I am a sucker for shiny things. Solarforce Special Edition Full Stainless Steel L2T flashlight body


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 1, 2012)

Double post, seems to be happening a lot??


----------



## Richub (Jan 2, 2012)

Just bought an Olight i2 EOS which will replace my Fenix E11 as front jeans pocket EDC.

The i2 is smaller than the E11, has an XP-G LED, glass lens and OP reflector. Three facts that got me to buy it. The price is also low: 35 euro.
The i2 uses PWM in the lower modes, but at a very high frequency. In daily use it won't show you any flickering at all.

It's a neat little light, highly recommended for those who are looking for a nicely priced single AA flashlight.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was so excited about the SF M3 that I forgot, I also ordered a SF Fury. I bet I am not the only one who blew their bonus check on flashlights.


----------



## HotWire (Jan 2, 2012)

:devil:...... *Zero!* But.... I bought an MD10 and MD60 from Malkoff! I'll be stalking the mailman until they arrive!


----------



## safetyman (Jan 3, 2012)

My first 'big gun' of a light: the Jetbeam RRT-3. Also a general purpose/hiking light: Jetbeam BC20. I hope this light buying phase ends quickly :shakehead.


----------



## ricky85ss (Jan 3, 2012)

I just bought my first surefirecenturion light an older m2 series. I should have it by the end of the week!!!


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just ordered a Zebralight SC600 plus three AW3100, Also ordered four Dummy CR123A cells from AW directly. And to use directly use with the SC600 I ordered some more Lee Filters Swatch books.


----------



## Jash (Jan 3, 2012)

Got a spanking new silver 3D maglite to house Mac's SST-50 drop in. Looks much sexier than the black 4D it used to reside in.


----------



## grayhighh (Jan 3, 2012)

Got my first Peak flashlight. Should said first and second. A El Captain XP-G R4 and H-CRI. With custom build.


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought an MD10 on impulse the other day.

Then this morning I was forced to buy a host for it. A brand new M3-CB. Can't wait to get them!

S1LVA


----------



## clarkeeuk99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum.

Over christmas, I bought a Fenix TK30 (for my bike, and for when I don't fancy carrying a bit light) and a Fenix TK70. The TK70 was a bit of an impulse, but I absolutely love it! It makes trips to the pub even more interesting 

Phil.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to CPF Phil. Lots of good folks here and your credit card company will love you!!!


----------



## think2x (Jan 4, 2012)

HDS 120 with Moddoo clip.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered a surefire g2 nitrolon the old incan and a uniquefire L2 oh and also few dropins for them


----------



## Elton (Jan 4, 2012)

sold my streamlight stinger led then went and ordered a EagleTac T100C2 MKII i needed a edc


----------



## Big Sam (Jan 4, 2012)

Operating under the philosophy of two is one and one is none, I have a PD32 due in tomorrow and a SC600 that just shipped today. They will be the second of each at home. I am massively impressed with each light.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 5, 2012)

8 Fenix E01
6 Fenix E11
3 Fenix LD01
2 ZebraLight H501
2 Photon II
3-pak TechLight LumenMaster w/o low batt indicator


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 8, 2012)

SWEET
I lasted 7 fays before I broke my resolution. The culprit,

McGizmo 27 LTS


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 8, 2012)

I went for a SPY007 Stone Washed Gunner Grip XM-L cool white. 
It is still being created so not sure when I will get to use it.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 9, 2012)

My very first Zebralight SC31Fw & H51Fc, both shipped :wave:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 10, 2012)

Surefire Fury! (Haven't gotten it yet, though.)


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 10, 2012)

I try to keep it to one a month and usually insist on selling something to make room under a self imposed 50 light limit. However, Surefire's discontinuation of the classic C/P/Z incan/LED hosts coupled with close out sale prices pushed me over the edge. I bought 2 ea 6P, a 9P, and then a Malkoff M61W and 2 ea M61WLL to go in them. Then HDS made High CRI EDC lights available for order. I've only been waiting a year for this to happen so more wallet emptying as I rushed to order one. Then there's the Flood Mako thread.... Must resist, many days to go in January. Now I have to figure out what to put on MarketPlace or give away.


----------



## Glock 'em down (Jan 10, 2012)

I just ordered a *blue* Fenix E05 to attach to my *blue* Leatherman Squirt PS4. I hope the two colors match up nicely.  While I was at it, I ordered a 4Sevens Mini Quark AA in *Titanium* to match my Leatherman Juice S4 in *storm gray*.

I also ordered a *purple* Fenix E05 for my daughter's keyring (she's 13) and I also bought a Fenix E01 in *navy blue* for Mrs GED's keyring over at the marketplace for 10 bucks shipped! The seller only wanted $5 for the light and $1.85 for shipping, but I just sent him a 10 spot and called it good. :thumbsup:

I'm sick of them gals being in the dark!


----------



## Scrumpy777 (Jan 10, 2012)

Surefire LX2 is on the way!


----------



## Glock 'em down (Jan 10, 2012)

Scrumpy777 said:


> Surefire LX2 is on the way!



You're gonna L-O-V-E that little guy! I carry one every time I'm vertical. Throws like crazy!


----------



## greekfed (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought a Solar Force L2X Extended Special Edition Host last month because it looked so good!

My Malkoff M91 shipped today! I can't wait to put them together!


----------



## kriston_k (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi All. Happy new year. First post here. I decided it was time for a new edc, so i grabbed a Fenix LD10. So far, so good :thumbsup:


----------



## fvdk (Jan 11, 2012)

Zebralight SC60 and SC51
KD C8 XM-L
Sky Ray 3x XM-L 5-mode 2x18650 (I will probably regret buying that one)


----------



## RDPOE (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everybody! I decided to pick up a couple light with some birthday money! I've got a Fenix E21 and an iTP A1 in the mail on the way! I can't wait! I think they should be good starter torches!


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 11, 2012)

cummins4x4 said:


> Not buying anymore lights must burn credit cards Well ok maybe just a couple



Oh well so much for New Years resolutions. Just received a 
*Sunwayman V10R CREE XM-L T6 Variable Output 1 CR123 LED Flashlight*1*Sunwayman L10R CREE XP-G R5 LED 210 Lumen Angle Flashlight 1 x CR123*

I an quite impressed with SWM build quality for these little lights. The magnetic control ring on the V10 is awesome. Beams are quite nice with the L10 XP-G being a bit warmer and the XM-L brighter and whiter which is what I expected. Also love the really low lows, for an EDC this is essential IMO. Put lanyards from UF on them so they can tailstand, the ones that came with have those silly clips that have to go around the edge. Running both on AW IMR 16430's.


----------



## kriston_k (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys. First post. I decided it was time for a new EDC, so I grabbed Fenix LD10. So far, so good :thumbsup:


----------



## 276 (Jan 12, 2012)

Armytek Viking X
Eagletac G25C2 
Malkoff MD60
AE LEMAX LX50 waiting for
[h=1][/h]


----------



## tacticaltony (Jan 12, 2012)

hello to all, im a new member and bought my very 1st flashlight also. got the SUREFIRE E2D LED DEFENDER-200 luman max- 5 luman low. i love it, during my research i wasnt sure it was gona do, the videos the beam is tightly focused and seems lik theres no perifrial vision, and the low looks like its worthless to see anything. but its mind blowing how bright it is. too bad the batterys are so xpensive. i know flashlights arent toys but i like wtching it perform and using it. if anyone has questions just hit me up and ill be glad to help, since i have it


----------



## samuraishot (Jan 12, 2012)

Picked up a Milky MOAL for my wife as an anniversary gift


----------



## persco (Jan 12, 2012)

My first McGizmo: a Sundrop XRU XML is on it's way...


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 12, 2012)

Scrumpy777 said:


> Surefire LX2 is on the way!



Me too!


----------



## pounder (Jan 12, 2012)

sunwayman v60c, Dry triple and a zlt h600..still waiting on the dry and the h600 to come in, but my sunway came in on my bday which was great timing lol..


----------



## atxlight (Jan 12, 2012)

Glock 'em down said:


> I just ordered a *blue* Fenix E05 to attach to my *blue* Leatherman Squirt PS4.



Just bought a black Leatherman Squirt PS4 for my keychain the other day, love it! 

Preface...I am a newb compared to most of you out there as far as my time spent with lights...but I have been officially hooked...

Over the past month I spent far too much time deliberating between the LD10 and PD20 as my next light. I read everything I could about the merits of both lights and the ups and downs of 1xAA vs 1xCR123 and just could not make up my mind. I spent the a good part of my vacation reading up on various posts on the subjects in CPF, to the point where I would have to hide my ipad from my wife so she didn't think I was obsessing over...FLASHLIGHTS!? (Are you still reading about FLASHLIGHTS?!!!)

So now I own a new PD20 r5 AND an LD10 r5 and love them both. :naughty:

Then, loving my LD10 so much with its 1xAA, I decided that I have to have a 2xAA and loving Fenix as much as I do...I now own a nice shiny LD20 r5. 

Three lights plus that leatherman in the last 12 days....so I told myself I have to stop buying lights for a while. Oh yeah, that was in addition to a TK15, PD30 and LD01 that I bought over the course of last fall. Oh yeah, and that damn Maglite XL50 that got this whole train started. I think I've satisfied my Fenix obsession for now. 

Now I need to figure out what new brands to look at in February.  Any suggestions??


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 12, 2012)

I got two leatherman squirts the other day, the p4 was on offer £45 reduced to £15


----------



## iron potato (Jan 13, 2012)

Received today (13th Jan)







So easy to use UI, on/off button is great & responsive, Flood lens is great, luckily I pick Warm, becuz I use it for closeup mostly, multiple brightness even a great bonus, built quality >> awesome !

H51Fc on High, even brighter than my old UltraFire UF-H1d ! I'll get another ZL headlamp with 18650 soon....


----------



## shahzh (Jan 13, 2012)

Sunwayman T20CS, Spark SL6S-800CW & Klarus XT11 that's for the first 2 weeks of January...


----------



## xian13 (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought my first Surefire, a E1B Backup. I'm hooked! I may quit buying flashlights, now! (Not)


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 13, 2012)

A surefire A2, and 2 G2's, a TK45, an HDS hcri clicky, and all the parts I need to build an SST-90 maglight and an aspherical maglight... And some (5) Solarforce hosts.

And on New Years Eve I bought a Milkyspit modded Surefire L4 Lumamax, with an XM-L also.


----------



## res1cue (Jan 13, 2012)

Just an Eagletac G25C2 so far.. but I still have 2 weeks left!

Also trying to get into 18650s, because RCR's aren't cutting it. 2 Eagletac 3100mah 18650s coming. I hope they are as good as everyone seems to think they are!


----------



## grayhighh (Jan 16, 2012)

More Mac's flashlight. Just love it !!


----------



## rkstar9 (Jan 17, 2012)

the ultrafire c8


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 17, 2012)

A Sipik SK-68 clone. Q5 and rated at 250 lumens. It'll be my first aspheric lens light. Also, just ordered that Olight i1.


----------



## yifu (Jan 17, 2012)

Just one, Surefire Z2 host bored for 18650, with UCL lens, silver bezel ring, ZeroRes tailcap, Vinhnyguen 4.09A U2 XML drop in and possibly a Derelin clip as well.


----------



## sniper (Jan 17, 2012)

Terralux Lightstar 220


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh man here is the whole list
----
stuff
---------------------
Merkava Trit fobs = 4 shipped, waiting to arrive
Bart Trits = 12 shipped, waiting to arrive
Desther Trit fobs = 2 arrived
---------------------
lights
---------------------
Rainbow Killer AAA = 1 
Dam Blocky Boy = 1
Lummi Wee = 3, 1 arrived 2 on order
Thrunite Ti Firefly = 7 
Klarus Xt-11 = 5 
Zebralight H501 = 2 
Zebralight H600 = 1 
Zebralight H600w = 1 
Fenix LD01 = 3 
Fenix E01 = 8 
Fenix E11 = 6 
Photon II = 2 
TechLite LumenMaster = 1 - 3pak 
Peak Vesuvius = 1 
Thrunite TN-11 = 1 
Kuku 40DD = 2


---------------------
more stuff
---------------------
Eagletac LiIon 18650 = 4 
IMR 10440 = 2
10180 = 2
Xtar charger = 2 
cottonpicker charger = 2, 3 on order
Duracell CR123 = 40 
QTC pills = 9


and a Fenix-PD30 arrived dead, resurrected, ugly but 100% working 
and running on 8 year old Panasonic BR 2/3aASSP Lithiums.

total=48 lights purchased in Jan 2012...not a bad score


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a replacement Inova X5 UV coming (warranty repair), I just received a 4sevens Malstrom S12 and a Klaris XT11, and I have a XeLED He1UV UV flashlight on the way.


[h=1][/h]


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 18, 2012)

3 mcgizmo lights...what have I done :O
And trits..
Ohh and added myself to a preorder....

So much for me not buying anything all year... Where's the puling out hair smiley?


----------



## LukeB (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't posted here in quite some time - mainly read...., that being said, I need to post an update pic of my collection but the lights I have purchased in 2012 so far are the;

FenixTK35
Nitecore TM11


----------



## LukeB (Jan 18, 2012)

I also purchased a 350mW green laser pointer....

ps. My next light will be a HID


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 18, 2012)

cummins4x4 said:


> Not buying anymore lights must burn credit cards Well ok maybe just a couple



+1


----------



## TadpolePilot (Jan 19, 2012)

Fenix PD-20
:thumbsup:


----------



## iron potato (Jan 19, 2012)

Olight S65 baton, Spark SL52-500CW, ST6-460NW & ZebraLight SC600


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a little ThruNite Ti. Only had it about a week, and I'm still liking it. Not for everyone, but if you want a great low, very smooth operation, and a more than adequate high it delivers. Good finish and knurling, too. Check the price and what's not to like? Well, I might trade a lower high for longer run. Hmmm. Maybe I need a new Preon too.

Geoff


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 19, 2012)

Just ordered a SkyRay STL-V2. This will be my budget thrower. 62mm head w/ an XML T6. Not a bad place to start for my throw category. I'll use my IMR 18650s in it. PS. So much for my initial thought of just one new light per month. This one is my 3rd thus far.... Sigh...


----------



## walterr839 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got a Klarus XT11, SunwaymanT20CS and am waiting for a Zebralight SC600.

am also looking into the rechargeable options for my SF M6 and A2 Aviator

the board has been a big help

thanks everyone


----------



## FullAuto (Jan 20, 2012)

This month I've bought:
Olight SR91
Olight i3
4sevens S12
Klarus XT11
Elektrolumens Big Bruiser
JetBeam PC10
Zebralight SC31

The JetBeam is on backorder and expected in the next week or so. And I totally regret buying the Elektrolumens.


----------



## Danielight (Jan 20, 2012)

*ShiningBeam I-mini XP-G Neutral White Tactical LED Flashlight 245 Lumens *


----------



## cland72 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bought a M61LL for my 6P. Looking forward to the increased runtime to compliment the output of my other 6P with M61.


----------



## oldnfat (Jan 20, 2012)

Fenix TK35. What a great light! Just right size, stunningly bright. Glad I found this site, led me to this choice. Thanks CPF.


----------



## Retinator (Jan 20, 2012)

Only 1 thank god.... the Invictus

A few months earlier than I expected, but I have other things to deal with later this year financially.

Now how man lights could I have instead of the Invictus? 

Oh ya, got Surefire Pen 1 & 2, and a crap load of cells...now I'm broke...again


----------



## buds224 (Jan 20, 2012)

ST Cycler and XT11


----------



## philsyson (Jan 21, 2012)

Fullauto, how come you regret buying the elektrolumens?


----------



## FullAuto (Jan 21, 2012)

philsyson said:


> Fullauto, how come you regret buying the elektrolumens?


It was developed to run on an unobtainium battery. The battery on his site he links to isn't carried by that site. The continous discharge requirements along with the fact the 26650 in general isn't a super common battery make it difficult to obtain. I have two 26650s from 4sevens for my S12 but they won't work. I emailed him about this and was told there was 1 place that sold a battery that worked and he linked me to it. The problem is it's a company in China that sells on Ebay. I would have never bought it if I knew I had to order batteries from China. It's not that I don't want stuff from China. I just want a company in the US to go through the hassle of getting it from China and then let me buy it from them for the ease. Also, I don't have an Ebay account so now I have to get a friend to order the batteries.

Also, if you took that group of flashlights I listed above, laid them on a table, knew NOTHING about flashlights and I told you that only one of them was made by a guy in his home garage/shop, it would take you about 20 seconds to pick the Elektrolumens. It's not that it's a bad final product, but it's definitely not on the level of any other company's products I've been exposed to. I'm sure there's some lower quality products out there. I just haven't bought any yet.


----------



## think2x (Jan 21, 2012)

Also picked up a Surefire L1


----------



## azzid (Jan 21, 2012)

Milky lx2 Elendil sst-50(SMO reflector)
Milky L1X (special reserve, ssc p4 USWOH, 4flats body)
Milky L1 (warm ssc p4 93Cri, SMO reflector)
Milky L1 (4000k 93cri Floodmaster, 4flats body)
Milky Arnor mc-e(neutral/warm, L1 short body)
Milky A2l (4000k 93cri, red secondary)
Milky M3 head Project M eXtreme(quad xr-e q45b)

I still want to get another(personalized) custom light, I should have bought milky lights, right from the start.:hairpull:

3x Vitalgear fb2 HA
4x AW 17670
4x AW rcr123


----------



## xian13 (Jan 22, 2012)

xian13 said:


> I bought my first Surefire, a E1B Backup. I'm hooked! I may quit buying flashlights, now! (Not)


Based on this purchase, I broke down and ordered a 6P Original, a ThruNite Cree XM-L 3 mode drop-in, and a Solarforce clicky tailswitch. Any reccomendations for further upgrading the 6P?:huh:


----------



## Scenic (Jan 22, 2012)

Ordered my first good led light - Jetbeam BC20, should be here tomorrow. Hope to get a TK35 or Thrunite TN11 soon...


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 23, 2012)

FullAuto said:


> It was developed to run on an unobtainium battery. The battery on his site he links to isn't carried by that site. The continous discharge requirements along with the fact the 26650 in general isn't a super common battery make it difficult to obtain. I have two 26650s from 4sevens for my S12 but they won't work. I emailed him about this and was told there was 1 place that sold a battery that worked and he linked me to it. The problem is it's a company in China that sells on Ebay. I would have never bought it if I knew I had to order batteries from China. It's not that I don't want stuff from China. I just want a company in the US to go through the hassle of getting it from China and then let me buy it from them for the ease. Also, I don't have an Ebay account so now I have to get a friend to order the batteries.
> 
> Also, if you took that group of flashlights I listed above, laid them on a table, knew NOTHING about flashlights and I told you that only one of them was made by a guy in his home garage/shop, it would take you about 20 seconds to pick the Elektrolumens. It's not that it's a bad final product, but it's definitely not on the level of any other company's products I've been exposed to. I'm sure there's some lower quality products out there. I just haven't bought any yet.



There is a good lesson in your experience, that first you choose the battery, and then the light. Many are unconfortable with "exotic" usually Li-Ion batteries, and they stick with AA, C, D,... And they are right, if they are unconfortable they should stick with what they know and can make work for them.

But, I have to tell you that Elektrolumens also makes flashlights that use more standard batteries. Over the years I have found that what I bought for him has provided faithful service, and I have never given away or gotten rid of anything I have gotten from him. They have been some of the most reliably useful products I have and they all remain in use.

He does do his own metal work, which is to his credit, many of the other "custom" makers actually get their products from other shops. The key should be whether you like his work. He does not focus on blingly and pretty stuff (like say Mac's customs), it is true, but there is a beauty in his craft that comes out organically from the function of what he produces.


----------



## FullAuto (Jan 23, 2012)

flashy bazook said:


> There is a good lesson in your experience, that first you choose the battery, and then the light. Many are unconfortable with "exotic" usually Li-Ion batteries, and they stick with AA, C, D,... And they are right, if they are unconfortable they should stick with what they know and can make work for them.
> 
> But, I have to tell you that Elektrolumens also makes flashlights that use more standard batteries. Over the years I have found that what I bought for him has provided faithful service, and I have never given away or gotten rid of anything I have gotten from him. They have been some of the most reliably useful products I have and they all remain in use.
> 
> He does do his own metal work, which is to his credit, many of the other "custom" makers actually get their products from other shops. The key should be whether you like his work. He does not focus on blingly and pretty stuff (like say Mac's customs), it is true, but there is a beauty in his craft that comes out organically from the function of what he produces.


That just seems backwards to me. I don't pick a cool battery and then see how bright of a flashlight I can get with it. I pick a flashlight based off whatever function I'm looking for and them trust someone else has figured out the rest of the details to actually make it work. I wouldn't have bought it now because IMO it's false advertising on his website. He links to the site for the battery yet he knows it isn't carried there any longer. He doesn't bother to tell you that before or after your order. I spent quite a bit of time on google looking for an acceptable alternative before I broke down and emailed him. If he would have posted a real link with a description saying the only available batteries are off Ebay in Hong Kong (not China, my friend ordered them today) and they take ~3 weeks to receive, I would have just moved on. The larger issue that would keep me from buying other products is the business practice with the known bad link and no bother pointing it out to customers when he knows they only have a single choice to power the thing. It's the "thanks for the money and happy hunting after you figure out the problem" mentality that bothers me.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooops, also have an inbound Klarus XT20.


----------



## 6thtexas (Jan 23, 2012)

I've just recently been infected with this sickness albeit with budget lights-

This month I've got a "showerhead" drop-in for a D cell Maglite, a Ultrafire 501-B w/a red led for hunting, and a ITP C7 which is in my pocket as I type. I have ordered but not received yet a KD spear clone and two Sipik SK68s.

Oh yeah-I also graduated up to 18650s. Bought some and a charger. Really thinking about some 14500s but so far I am resisting that urge even with the C7 and the incoming SK-68s


----------



## philsyson (Jan 23, 2012)

Full auto.... Valid point re the batteries. I managed to get mine from Nailbender on CPF.

Don't agree re quality. The BB is the most solid and robust feeling of all of my lights ..,, and I have a few decent ones... Lummi orb, lummi raw, TM11, RRT3, RRT-0, Xeno Cube etc.

It doesn't have the jewellery refinement level of a lummi but feels a hell of alot tougher than the TM11 etc


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 24, 2012)

On January 3rd I ordered a SF gun metal 6P and a Fury. The Fury sat on backorder which held up the entire order, now the price of both lights has gone down, so I canceled my original order and ordered again. Does that count?


----------



## kelmo (Jan 24, 2012)

I just ordered a SF Fury and a spare MN20 LA.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 24, 2012)

sigh

OK, January, so far....received Klarus XT11 (I am now a Klarus fan...love it), so I ordered a Klarus XT20. Received a 4sevens Malstrom S12, and a XeLED He1UV UV which is replacing my Inova X5 UV..as the XeLED is a lot stronger/more useful UV light. 

I have an inbound Olight SR90 too.


----------



## marcalbar (Jan 24, 2012)

Bought these so far:

Surefire G2X Pro
Sunwayman V10R
4Sevens Preon 2


----------



## SikDMAX (Jan 24, 2012)

*Received free in Jan 2012: *

Dark Sucks Alpha 
Surefire G2X Pro
ICON Rogue II

*Purchased in Jan 2012: *

4Sevens Preon II Black R5
(2) SureFire Fury
SureFire 6P Gun Metal Edition (New)
(5) SureFire 9P (New)
4Sevens Preon P0

*Interested in for Feb 2012:*

NiteCore TM11
4Sevens Quark Turbo X


----------



## Snareman (Jan 25, 2012)

HDS 200 rotary black


----------



## SikDMAX (Jan 25, 2012)

I couldnt hold out LOL.... I bought the P0 as well just now... edited my post above.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 25, 2012)

4th Mcgizmo this month :O
And I still haven't found the 3 I REALLY want.
;'(


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought a ZebraLight SC60W the other day because they are discontinued and I still have yet to own a light with a XPG in it. I love my two other ZLs so it was only fitting..


----------



## cland72 (Jan 26, 2012)

Snagged a NIP A2 Aviator w/ green LEDs for $80 on eBay. I'll probably change out the LEDs for a warm white Calipsoii ring.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Jetbeam PA10 still awaiting shipment
2. a handful of switches for my 2nd xeno e03


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 26, 2012)

1. SureFire C2 Centurion.
Ordered a 3-stage neutral XM-L for it, but have difficulty switching modes with the Z41, so I dropped my M61W in here, and xferred the XM-L to my McClickied 6P.
2. Xeno E03 neutral XM-L in blue (purple?) - due in a few days.

Jonesing for an HDC EDC High CRI - but it looks like that won't be until February.

[In December I was on an XR-E kick. Now those tight hotspots are bugging me so I'm going the other way. If (When?) I discover the middle ground is best, I have XP-G's in small, medium, and large - SMO and OP - already.]
I don't think I'll ever go back to cool white.


----------



## fccwpe (Jan 26, 2012)

5.11 ATAC A2
Fenix LD20 R5


----------



## ltxi (Jan 26, 2012)

Lighthound CR-1

Three Solarforce L2 hosts
Surefire G2 for host
Two Surefire G2 for host
....mostly using ThruNite Cree XM-L drop ins.

Haven't been on this forum in years and it appears to think I'm a newborn, although it did recognize my login. 
Been flashlite fetish dormant for quite awhile.....since KL-4 heads were hot. Got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## nbp (Jan 27, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> 4th Mcgizmo this month :O
> And I still haven't found the 3 I REALLY want.
> ;'(



Good work!!

Out of curiosity, what are the four and three in those lists?

I reserved a Mako Flood in Enrique's limited run this month and I am super stoked about it. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## red_hackle (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been good so far...

...only picked up a Surefire Weaponlight on a popular auction site to harvest SW02 switch and older ribbed version of the M3 bezel!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 27, 2012)

LTS27.
EN Mule
2x Sundrop

What I want. 
LS20 with the dafab UV mod.
A stonewashed TI mule with high CRI XM-L and the etched clip.
the Ti LTS27.

i'm in on that Mako run too. I can't wait either



nbp said:


> Good work!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are the four and three in those lists?
> 
> I reserved a Mako Flood in Enrique's limited run this month and I am super stoked about it. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Kokopelli (Jan 27, 2012)

My Shadow TC6 light came this month. Ordered a Jetbeam BC40 but was out of stock and they refunded it. Couldn't stop myself and ordered a Sunwayman V20A but it is kept in the Chinese New Year holiday. Ordered a 47s Preon II HI CRI today, and it is already shipped. 

I hope I'm getting an Olight S35 or S65 next month.


----------



## Larbo (Jan 27, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on a ThruNite TN11 and a pair of AW 3100mah 18650's. o boy


----------



## tigerledz (Jan 27, 2012)

*This one needs no intro, I think I got the last one he had for sale...Ciao!*





*And I heard in this temp these are hard to score too...?*













*Broke now...*lovecpf​


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lot's of nice lights to drool over here! My Jan 2012 purchases are a new SF Fury, and a trade for a mint E2DL 200 lumen led defender.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 28, 2012)

The voice in my head demanded I purchase a Preon P0. I'm glad I listened.

Geoff


----------



## jgray3690 (Jan 28, 2012)

My First purchase since I discovered CPF.

I have been reading and studying all of the 
choices and I am overwhelmed.

My first purchase but not the last on my list is:

*EagleTac D25C Titanium Limited Edition CREE XM-L 1 x CR123 359 Lumen Flashlight

I ordered this one today from GoingGear.com 
oh my wife*



* did give me premission
i didnot tell her the price.

*


----------



## Poker88 (Jan 28, 2012)

(2) 4Sevens Preon P0
NiteCore TM11

Now I just have to wait for the mailman to show up.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 28, 2012)

I canceled my back ordered PX2 Fury and ordered a M6LT. Hopefully this one is not back ordered as well...


----------



## jds1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I had to try a P0.

Jeff


----------



## JNewell (Jan 28, 2012)

Two more 6P lights for $45 each, tossed the P60s and dropped in a couple of Malkoffs!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Draven451 (Jan 28, 2012)

After a long while away from the boards pursuing other hobbies I returned to find many cool new lights!

I purchased a sunwayman v10r ti

Had my eye on a like new black v10r ti2 in the marketplace. Then the mp was down for a few days. I was lucky enough to snag it. Just waiting for the seller to log back in 

Have a couple more in my sights. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## iron potato (Jan 29, 2012)

Purchased a Blue Xeno Tiger E03 v3 NW & a card of Eneloop XX today


----------



## Kokopelli (Jan 29, 2012)

Just ordered a stainless steel 26650 DIY body from a forum member, and a neutral XML T6 3c emitter today. I hope this will be a nice and bright light. The weight of the SS body makes me think, though. 

I guess I'll order an Eagletac D25LC2 for the next buy, just couldn't decide if I needed another Zebralight instead.


----------



## daigiff (Jan 29, 2012)

New lights this month:
Zebralight SC600
Jetbeam BC25
Klarus P1C
Fenix E11

Also:
Terralux drop ins for 2AA and 4D Maglites, new glass and reflectors (for the 4D) on order.

Next order will be for a 2x18650 light with a good balance of spill and throw. Tempted by the Olight SR51 gift set...


----------



## HIDC (Jan 29, 2012)

JetBeam RRT-0 XM-L
JetBeam RRT-0 R5


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 29, 2012)

Led Lenser P5R (880014). I wanted a shirtpocket thrower, and I found nothing that throws as far (193m) that is both slim enough and short enough to live in my dress-shirt pocket.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jan 29, 2012)

I am new to the forum but not new to using a debit card! 

Purchases this month include the following:

Fenix TK 21
Fenix TK 35
Fenix TK 41
Fenix P 32

Wife said that is enough but there is always next month. LOL


----------



## fuatay (Jan 30, 2012)

FourSevens Preon P0


----------



## Sam and Blue (Jan 31, 2012)

Early E2E and 6P 
Rechargeable Kel-Lite 
Kel-Lite 3C 
Carpenter Lantern 
USN Battle Lantern


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 31, 2012)

see post 60. 48 lights purchased in Jan. waiting on 4..wait make that 49 lights, waiting on 5 to arrive 
forgot about the Thrunite original Ti


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 31, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> see post 60. 48 lights purchased in Jan. waiting on 4..wait make that 49 lights, waiting on 5 to arrive
> forgot about the Thrunite original Ti



DING, DING, I think we have a winner!!! 49 lights in one month!!


----------



## BigBen (Jan 31, 2012)

1 - 4Sevens Preon 2AAA - Satin Titanium Black Edition
1 - Spark SL6S-740NW XM-L T5 Neutral White 18650
1 - 4Sevens Neutral White Quark "X" AA² CREE XM-L

They all should be here in a couple of days, along with 18650's & a case, and a Pila charger.
Yup, I finally made the "plunge" into the world of 18650's!

BigBen


----------



## madecov (Feb 1, 2012)

Klarus XT-11
4 sevens X10
4 sevens turbo 123
4 sevens X7
Klarus p1A
Klarus P2A

more than I need, but less than I want


----------



## iron potato (Feb 1, 2012)

For January:-

Olight S65 Baton
Spark SL52-500CW & ST6-460NW headlamp
Zebralight SC51w, SC60w & SC600
Xeno Tiger Blue E03v3 NW

Off topic but related:-
Xtar WP2 II charger
Panasonic 3100mAh 18650
Sanyo Eneloop XX


----------



## rawdawg (Feb 1, 2012)

DEFT-edc LR 
Thrunite TN11


----------



## Dr Evil (Feb 2, 2012)

SF E1E, SF G3 Nitrolin and a Skilhunt Defier X3. The G3 has a P90 incan in it. That should be changing within a couple weeks hopefully. The output pattern really sucks right now. The bright spot isn't even close to round.


----------

